# lgihting combo for color



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I am in the beginning stages of a planted tank which will eventually house discus. The tank is a 50 breeder, the light fixture is 2x96W coralife PC. It came with a 10000k & actinic. I currently use both lights so that the actinic can cut down some of the yellow color of the 10000k (I know the actinic does nothing for the plants). 
I bought the fixture used so the lights are 6 months old anyway and I want to purchase at least one, possibly two new bulbs to utilize the whole fixture. 
Any advice on a combo that would produce less of a yellow look and bring out reds/blues/commom to discus colors?
I am just starting with plants so I can't tell you which plants I'll have when it's finished and unfortunately I don't know the names of the plants I have BUT I can tell you all that right now I have one kinda bushy "high light" plant, two plants that look to be types of swords, and my prize possesion, a red lotus. The lotus was bought on ebay, completely died when I put it in the tank (it was packaged very poorly, I got the box soaking wet from the mail with a squished plant in a baggy inside) but the root ball didn't die and now I have 5 itty bitty little leaves poking through the gravel - yeah!! Each day there seems to be new or improved growth on the lotus and that plant is really my highest concern along with the discus that will eventually come to live here. 
Any advice on a lighting combo that would be good for the lotus, not too stressful for the discus (and bring out their colors), and not yellow would be appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok Well the 10000K Spectrum light obviously is old as it should be giving off a white light. For planted tanks, the ideal lighting to show off them and your discus would probably be to mix a 6500 K bulb with a 10000 K bulb. This will give you a high light bulb but also provide enough of the correct spectrum to show everything in the tank while also promoting growth. Are you going to be using CO2? This is important in the growth process because the more light you put into a planted tank the more likely you are to have an algae outbreak if the plants dont have enough carbon to outgrow algae. 

If you are really going to move over to planted tanks you might want to check out www.gwapa.org, and look at a distant membership as that is the focus of that group and their forum. Its based in DC, but has members all over the country these days. Thanks
Rob


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

6500K bulbs are very yellow and I dont like the look they give off. The spectrum you chose will be determined by the look you want. I perfer 9325K, 8000K, and 10000K bulbs in combination. The 9325K bulbs really bring out your reds (if you have any). The 10000K bulbs mixed with them or the 8000K bulbs give nice greens and crisp viewing.


----------

